# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس تراجم العلماء وطلبة العلم المعاصرين >  هل من ترجمة للشيخ "أحمد بن عمر الحازمي" ؟

## أبو إسحاق المديني

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أما بعد..
فهذه أول مشاركة لي علي هذا المنتدى الطيب المبارك

وكنت أود من بعض الإخوة الكرام أن يضع لنا ترجمة لهذا الشيخ المبارك.

----------


## أبو القاسم

لعلك تعني :العلامة أحمد الحازمي..حفظه الله تعالى

----------


## السكران التميمي

هذا كل ما أعرفه عنه أيده الله:

هو الشيخ أحمد بن عمر بن مساعد الحازمي من مكة المكرمة شهد له بعض أهل العلم بالرسوخ في العلم وهو من الشيوخ الممتازين أصحاب المنهج السليم درس على يد الشيخ العالم الجليل محمد علي آدم الأثيوبي عشرين سنة بدار الحديث بمكة المكرمة وله موقع خاص به على الإنترنت.

----------


## أبوالليث الشيراني

صدقت أيها السكران التميمي!.
والشيخ ما زال غضّ الشباب, في لحيته شعرات بيض, طلبَ العلمَ أكثر ما طلبه على أشرطة دروس الشناقطة, وهو قوي الذاكرة, يدّرس بمسجد بدر بالزاهر, بمكة المكرمة, خلف مقر الجوازات, وهو إمام وخطيب المسجد أيضاً.
ويعتبر شيخاً موسوعياً, كثير الاستطراد, والتفصيل في المسائل, وذكر الخلافات فيها وفي دقائقها.

له في العقيدة شرح الأصول الثلاثة والقواعد الأربع وكشف الشبهات وكتاب التوحيد ولمعة الاعتقاد والكلام عن بعض مسائل الجاهلية, وفي الفقه شرح زاد المستقنع, وفي الحديث شرح كتاب إحكام الإحكام, وفي الفرائض شرح الرحبية, وفي النحو شرح ألفية ابن مالك, والدرة اليتيمة, والآجرومية, وملحة الإعراب, وقطر الندى وبل الصدى, وشرح كتاب المكودي على الألفية, وفي الصرف شرح متن البناء, ونظم المقصود, وفي الإعراب شرح منظومة قواعد الإعراب لابن هشام, وفي البلاغة شرح الجوهر المكنون, وفي الأصول شرح نظم الورقات, وقواعد الأصول, والكوكب الساطع, وفي علوم القرآن شرح منظومة التفسير للزمزمي, وفي المنطق شرح السلم المنورق في علم المنطق [وهو من أفضل الشرح كما بلغنا عن بعض مشايخنا], وله شرح نظم الفرائد البهية في القواعد الفقهية.

----------


## أبوحازم الحربي

وَلَكُم أَنْ تَتَعَجَّبُوا حَيْثُ شَرَحَ الْشَيْخُ حَفِظَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى هَذِهِ الكُتُبَ كُلَّهَا فِي سَنَوَاتٍ قَلِيْلَةٍ !
بَيْنَمَا تَجِدُ بَعْضَ أَهْلِ الْعِلْمِ يَمْكُثُ سَنَوَاتٍ طَوَيْلَةٍ وَهُوَ لَمْ يَنْتَهِي مِنْ مَتْنٍ وَاحِدٍ
وَهَذَا مَنْ بَرَكَةِ الْوَقْتِ
فَالْشَيْخُ حَفِظَهُ اللهُ تَعَالَى أُعْطِيَ بَرَكَةً فِي الْوَقْتِ عَجِيْبَةً، وَلا أَدَلَّ عَلَى ذَلِكَ مِنْ شَرْحِهِ لِهَذِهِ الْمُتَوْنِ الْكَثِيْرَةِ فِي هَذَا الْوَقْتِ الْقَصِيْرِ
حَفِظَ اللهُ شَيْخَنَا، وبَارَكَ فِيْهِ، وَفِي عِلْمِهِ، وَنَفَعَ بِهِ الْأُمَةَ

----------


## محمد كمال الجزائري

نسأل الله أن يحفظ شيخنا ويمتعنا بعلمه اللهم آمين .

----------


## أبو الهمام البرقاوي

زرناه في بيته ، وسألنـاه عن ترجمةٍ له ، فكأنما سألناه الدنيا ! 
اعتذر ، وكأن لسانه يقول ( من أنا ؟ )!

----------


## فتح البارى

> زرناه في بيته ، وسألنـاه عن ترجمةٍ له ، فكأنما سألناه الدنيا ! 
> اعتذر ، وكأن لسانه يقول ( من أنا ؟ )!


أتمنى أن أراه أنا أيضا، وكذلك الشيخ الخضير، اللهم اجمعنا بهم في الدنيا، وفي الآخرة مع نبينا محمد  :صلى الله عليه وسلم:

----------


## صالح الطريف

لقد اكتسب الشيخ محبة في قلوب الناس ..
نسأل الله أن يحفظه ويبارك فيه وأن يجعله من العلماء العاملين ..
وكل عام وأنتم بخير ..،،،

----------


## أبو عمران المصري

أبو عبد الله، أحمد بن عمر بن مساعد الحازمي                  	                  	تاريخ الوفاة                               معاصر                  		                  	ترجمة المصنف                               هو الشيخ أحمد بن عمر بن مساعد الحازمي من مكة المكرمة شهد له  بعض أهل العلم بالرسوخ في العلم وهو من الشيوخ الممتازين أصحاب المنهج  السليم درس على يد الشيخ العالم الجليل محمد علي آدم الأثيوبي عشرين سنة  بدار الحديث بمكة المكرمة
• متزوج، ولم يرزق بأبناء، رزقه الله الذرية الصالحة

[طلبه للعلم]
• أتم شهادة البكالوريوس من جامعة أم القرى تخصص كتاب وسنة
•  بعد أن تخرج من جامعة أم القرى، لم يشغل أي وظيفة حكومية أو خاصة أبدا،  إلا في الفترة الأخيرة عندما أصبح إماما وخطيبا لمسجده الكائن في الزاهر
• درس على كثير من العلماء:
- من أكثرهم الشيخ محمد الخضر الشنقيطي وكان يدرس عليه ألفية ابن مالك في اليوم درسان، بعد الفجر وبعد العشاء
-كذلك الشيخ سيدي الحبيب الشنقيطي في الأصول وغيرهم كثير لكن جلهم غير سعوديين
- والشيخ محمد علي آدم
-  والشيخ محمد أمين الهرري، ومن عجيب حاله أنه درس متن الآجرومية على الشيخ  محمد أمين الهرري أكثر من مره، وهذا بعد ضبطه الألفية، ولكنه كان حريصا على  درس الشيخ كثيرا، وكان درسه بعد الفجر.
- كذلك درس علم المنطق، على أحد  أعلام هذا الفن، والشيخ لا يرغب في ذكر اسم الشيخ لأنه لم يكن على منهج  السلف في العقيدة، والشيخ يمنع أن يدرس طالب العلم غير المؤصل تأصيلا علميا  قويا في العقيدة لدى من كان منهجه على غير منهج أهل السنة والجماعة، وكان  يدرس معه في المسجد الحرام تحت الدرج الكائن جهة باب العمرة
- ودرس كذلك على الشيخ محمد عثمان، علم الصرف وهو الذي كان يدرس علم الصرف في دار الحديث وهو من أعلام هذا العلم.
- وكذلك درس على الشيخ يحي صاحب المجلس المعروف بالحرم المكي العقيدة
- وعلى الشيخ وصي الله عباس بالحرم كذلك مصطلح الحديث
- وعلى الشيخ العجلان بالحرم المكي،
- وعلى الشيخ أحمد بن حميد
- وعلى الشيخ عبدالكريم الخضير أول ما بدأ التدريس في مسجد شيخ الأرض
-  وكان يسمع شروحات الشيخ ابن عثيمين كثيرا ويُوصي بالاستماع إليها، ويقول  إن الإستماع للأشرطة من الأمور اللي يقصر فيها كثير من طلبة العلم وفيها  خير كثير.
• وكان - حفظه الله - حافظا للقرآن الكريم، ويحفظ حوالي عشر  ألفيات في شتى الفنون، ويحفظ جل المتون العلمية التي بين يدينا، فمما يحفظ:
1 - ألفية ابن مالك في النحو والصرف.
2 - مراقي السعود في أصول الفقه.
3 - الكوكب الساطع في أصول الفقه.
4 - عقود الجمان في البلاغة.
5 - نظم الشافية للنيساري في الصرف.
6 - ألفية السيوطي في مصطلح الحديث (يذكر منها بكثرة أثناء شرحه في الأصول المواضيع التي تخص المصطلح).
7 - ألفية السيوطي في النحو (ففي شرح ألفية ابن مالك يذكر كثيراً من أبياتها وبمواضع مختلفة من الألفية (أي ألفية السيوطي)).
8 - متن مختصر التحرير (يستشهد به في شروحاته لأصول الفقه، ويذكره "نص حرفي")
•  له شروحات على كثير من المتون العلمية، منها: السلم المنورق في المنطق  ونظم الورقات للعمريطي والأصول الثلاثة وكشف الشبهات ونظم قواعد الإعراب  وملحة الإعراب ونظم عبيد ربه والدرة اليتيمة وزاد المستقنع ومتن البناء  للزنجاني والقواعد الأربع وألفية ابن مالك ونظم الزمزمي في التفسير وقواعد  الأصول ومعاقد الفصول

[قالوا عنه]
• قال الشيخ محمد بن الخضر  الشنقيطي: هذا العلامة أحمد الحازمي، لازمني أكثر من سنتين، وقد أخذ كل علم  الشناقطة وفاقنا في علم المنطق، حتى أننا أنا رغبنا أن يدرسنا المنطق،  فامتنع
• قصة ذكرها الشيخ محمد الخضر في معرض الحديث عن الشيخ أحمد الحازمي، فقال:
ومن  عجيب مواقف ابني أحمد أنه كان عندي مبلغ في البنك -وكان الشيخ محمد الخضر -  رحمه الله- مقعد -، فطلبت من أحمد أن يدخل للبنك لسحب المبلغ من الصراف،  فيقول الشيخ ولما نزل أحمد وقف عند بوابة البنك ولم يدخل، فعلمت أن في نفسه  شيء فناديته، فقال لي ياشيخنا والله لا ارغب في دخول البنك لأنه ربوي،  فسبحان الله العظيم

[من منهجه في الطلب]
• طلب العلم على طريقة  إفراد العلوم وهي التفرد لكل علم حتى ينتهي منه ثم ينتقل إلى غيره , وذكر  أنه كان يأخذ كل يوم درسين من الألفية , درس في الصباح وآخر في المساء , مع  التفرغ لها حتى انتهت، وكان يقول: إذا كان طالب العلم متفرغا للعلم، فأفضل  له أن يفرد كل فنا بشكل مستقل في المرحلة المتوسطة والمتقدمة، بعد أن يدرس  ما يجب عليه دراسته وجوبا عينيا
• يقول بعض ملازميه: وكان لا يدرس في  رمضان أبدا، ويقول رمضان للقرآن الكريم، ولكن شرفني الله بعد كثرة إلحاح  عليه أن سمح لي بدرس في زاد المستقنع بعد صلاة التراويح، ولم يسمح لي بدروس  علم الآلة في رمضان
وكان - حفظه الله- حريصا على طالب العلم أن يحفظ،  وكان شديدا معي في ذلك، فكان يلزمني بحفظ متن زاد المستقنع، فكان يقول: إذا  سمّعت شرحت، فكان يشرح من المتن قدر ما أسمع له
• كان الشيخ يقول لا  تستعجل في الطلب، بل ركز وكرر، لأن غايتك في الطلب ليس التصدر وإنما التعبد  لله برفع الجهل عن نفسك، ثم رفعه عن الآخرين، والمستعجل لابد وأن تكون  نيته دخيلة لأنه يرغب الظهور والتصدر، وسيفوت الاثنين فلا التأصيل حصل ولا  التصدر نال
ولكن الطالب الحق من يمشي على طريق الآكابر في الطلب وذلك عبر منهجية مرسومة في الذهن مخطوطة باليد واضحة المعالم.

[من أخلاقه]
•  كان يمتنع دائما عن ترجمة نفسه، وكان دائما يقول أنه فوت الكثير وكان يقلل  من شأنه كثيرا، ولا يحب كثرة الإشادة به، وهذا من تواضعه - حفظه الله-.
وكان يقول والله إنَا مقصرون ما خدمنا العلم، ولا الدعوة، والناس في حاجة ماسة لطلبة العلم.
• والشيخ تحس أن له قلبًا طيبًا، ففي سماعك لعدد من الأشرطة تجد له بكاءً، فكان - حفظه الله - صاحب قلب، وتدمع عينه كثيرا
• من جميل تواضعه أنه بعد أن يُكْمِلَ الدرس يقوم ويُسلِّم على طلابه ويُصافحهم مع الابتسامة لهم فرداً فرداً
•  كان - حفظه الله- حريصا على الدعوة بأشكال متعدده، فكان يتحاور مع كثير من  المخالفين ويفتح بيته لمناقشتهم، ولله الحمد كتب الله هداية كثيرا منهم  على يديه

----------


## اجالي

والجدير بالذكر عن هذا الشيخ أنه أتم شرح أكثر الكتب في أقل من عشر سنوات والعجيب أنه شرح ألفية ابن مالك كاملة خلال
إحدى الاجازات الصيفية وقد شرفت بالتتلمذ علية مدة من الدهر

----------

